# New on mimb liking it already



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

Getting a brute 650 sra this weekend hopefully


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet, if it goes through post up some pics of the beast.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad you like it here :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks and will post pics as soon as i can


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

can't wait to see it:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome, let's see some pics when you get them


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome! Hope you get that Brute!


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome, and I have never regretted buying mine....


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## machineman (Nov 24, 2009)

I to have been poking around here and like it also.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome machineman


----------



## machineman (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank ya. I see alot of familiar names on here.


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

well guys the dal is still on for saturday so ill post pics of it saturday evening thanks for all the welcoms yall


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

welcome to the site, you'll love the Brute.


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

well guys got the brute this weekend and just now stopped riding it its a beast im freakin enjoying it sorry didnt get no pics ill get yall some tomorow hopefully


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:worthless:


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

trying to get pics for you guys but its dark when i get off work so ill probably have to wait till this weekend unless i get off work early one day this week sorry


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

will get the pics today


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the purchase of your new money pit. J/K but they can take as much as you want to spend on them. I know I love mine and I am always finding stuff to buy.


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

here it is yall tell me what you think


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good looking bike


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks yall sadly i broke an axle today so do any of yall have any stock axles for sale


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

countryrodney said:


> thanks yall sadly i broke an axle today so do any of yall have any stock axles for sale


He gets mixed reviews, However I have had great luck with CV restoration (CV Man) on E Bay. Me and my Bro and Dad have all ran his oem replacement axles after busting stockers.


----------

